# Archery Talk Bowhunting Convention



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Friends. 

We have been talking about the get together now on the forum for a few weeks. Phillip and myself decided to call it a Bowhunting Convention, it might go down better with the government at home:wink: if we call it that.

We received news from Frank that he will be in South Africa on 28 Jully 2008 and will depart back to Germany on 18 August 2008. We are assuming that Frank and Gerhard synchronized there trips.

Looking at these dates we decided to make use of the following dates. 7 to 11 August 2008. We decided on this weekend because the 9th of August is a public holiday. Here is the formal invitation. 

*For the first time ever: The Archery Talk Bowhunting Convention*

*Every body welcome. Book in advance because space will be limited*.

*7 to 11 August 2008*

*Baobab Safaris Gravelotte South Africa*

*Price on demand and subject to change*

*Book to avoid disappointment*

Bosman Kruger +027 083 283 6388

Phillip Moolman +027 082 880 7867


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

**** boys!

How far from Alldays to Tzaneen?

I'm doing that waterbuck hunt from 01 to 08 August 2008.
Will your game farmer buddy let me hang my carcass in his cooler room and keep the head in the freezer?

Perhaps my hunt will finish early and then I can get home to deliver the head to my taxidermist and the carcass to my butcher and then shoot to Tzaneen?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> **** boys!
> 
> How far from Alldays to Tzaneen?
> 
> ...


I don't see why not. We will make a plan easily. I also have a big walk in freezer at my shop and home.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am 100% at Baobab and open for other experiences and fun ( but I never ever touch a black maid:wink before and after our convention:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I am 100% at Baobab and open for other experiences and fun ( but I never ever touch a black maid:wink before and after our convention:tongue:


Nothing funny Frank. We are going to hunt hard during the day and party hard during the evenings.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Nothing funny Frank. We are going to hunt hard during the day and party hard during the evenings.


Bossie, this is for what I will wait so much month, some good hunts by day and some good drinks in the night.
Seems I am you man


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Dankie Bossie,

Ek worry net oor die cape. Dis baie geld om te verloor.

Wat gebeur met die "warm up convention" in Mei?:tongue:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> We have been talking about the get together now on the forum for a few weeks. Phillip and myself decided to call it a Bowhunting Convention, it might go down better with the government at home:wink: if we call it that.
> 
> ...


I will be there, my goverment will be coming along 

weekend for two R10 000.00

Watching my wife when the bank statement comes in [I will need a new hunting bow by then won't I:tongue:]


PRICELESSSSSSSS:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bossies bowhunting convention*



Invictus said:


> I will be there, my goverment will be coming along
> 
> weekend for two R10 000.00
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC!!!!
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!


----------

